# YES



## Aden (Mar 1, 2009)

YES YES GODDAMN YES


----------



## Loken (Mar 1, 2009)

Never knew him or of him but sounds like an interesting case.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 1, 2009)

Speaking of banned, PreistRevan is. He had over 2500 posts too.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh wow. Well... this has been an on-going thing. It has come up time and again. Best of luck to Allen, but the community will probably be safer/better off without that continued risk.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I've heard of him before (or someone like him). 
I just don't understand why getting commissions should stand before your own well-being/comfort... :-/

Honestly, how do people understand one another?


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 1, 2009)

I must admit, I've heard of some weird issues, but this is something that is new to me.

Admittedly, I'm quite new to the fandom in general.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, I recall seeing his profile before. Didn't stay long to know what he was doing, however. I generally don't spend much time on those who do a lot of porn stuff.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 1, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Speaking of banned, PreistRevan is. He had over 2500 posts too.



Typical. They ban the one that DOESN'T piss me off. >: (


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

It's sad to see someone in such a sorry state of mind that they'd bring such a difficult situation upon themselves. While I'm mostly inclined to feel just sympathy, it really does sound like he did this to himself, and it's wearisome to see other innocent bystanders abused by his shortsightedness when they were simply trying to be humane and helpful.

A pity it came to this, but I fully understand the reasoning behind it. Hopefully he'll come to his senses. When he runs out of sympathizers, he'll _have _to, one way or another.



TwilightV said:


> Typical. They ban the one that DOESN'T piss me off. >: (


Settle down, he's coming back tomorrow (and he did literally _ask_ for it, more or less).


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, he did. 

...I wonder if he'll draw that picture too...


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol everything about this is fucking hilarious to me, everything. I hope this guy comes back or continues fucking furfags over somewhere else, furries are such retards about stuff like this, they totally deserve to be fucked over if they take this loser in :V .


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

kinda me makes wonder... did that really happen to him? can you really be so utterly stupid?
or did he make that all up in hope of getting enough money from people who were sympathizing with him (what they did)?
either way, this is the better way. he might either learn his lesson or FA got rid of a money sponging douche^^


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol everything about this is fucking hilarious to me, everything. I hope this guy comes back or continues fucking furfags over somewhere else, furries are such retards about stuff like this, they totally deserve to be fucked over if they take this loser in :V .


 
That's pretty cold. D: His unknowing benefactors may have been naiive, but they don't deserve to be "fucked over" for trying to help a fellow human being who's down on his luck and expressed what they believed to be a genuine desire to reform and improve his situation. It's extremely regrettable that their kindness was not only not reciprocated, but was wasted on someone such as this misguided character; it just makes people less inclined to act charitably in the future. And our society is too self-centered and cruel as it is.

Personally, I feel bad for the people whose charity he took advantage of, and hope that at least their actions will help their karma even if it damaged their wallets.  e_e


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol everything about this is fucking hilarious to me, everything. I hope this guy comes back or continues fucking furfags over somewhere else, furries are such retards about stuff like this, they totally deserve to be fucked over if they take this loser in :V .



No one deserves to be fucked over for having a big heart.  I've been screwed over by people like this simply because their sob story conveniently doesn't include the fact that they've done this again and again and again.  If it did, no one would come to their "rescue!"  After all, the fair princess (or prince, in this case) can only put themself into the jaws of the dragon so many times before the brave knight looks at the dragon and says "bon appetit."

Personally, I can't see how anyone could live like this.  I've had to depend on the kindness of others for months when my father kicked me out of the house b/c I couldn't find a job.  I HATED IT!!!  But it really drove me to find a good job and keep it.  And when I did find one I've been willing to help others who are in bad scrapes themselves.  

But living forever in a cycle of dependency, always having to pitch your sob story to someone new... do these people even know the meaning of the word dignity?

Yeah, I've been taken advantage of.  But I've also helped some people who really needed it and who put the resources I provided to good use.  The latter fact is why I'd be willing to help someone in the future, provided I have the means to do so.  But yeah, if someone's pitching a sob story, it's good to check out their past & see if their need is genuine or not.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> That's pretty cold. D: His unknowing benefactors may have been naiive, but they don't deserve to be "fucked over" for trying to help a fellow human being who's down on his luck and expressed what they believed to be a genuine desire to reform and improve his situation. It's extremely regrettable that their kindness was not only not reciprocated, but was wasted on someone such as this misguided character; it just makes people less inclined to act charitably in the future. And our society is too self-centered and cruel as it is.
> 
> Personally, I feel bad for the people whose charity he took advantage of, and hope that at least their actions will help their karma even if it damaged their wallets.  e_e



Part of me wants to feel bad for them, but do you remember those retards who posted that warning thread here a while ago, the one's who won't let any non-furs into their house or whatever the fuck. Seems to be a prevailing sentiment in the fandom that anyone who shares your interests deserves the benefit of the doubt, that furries are just plain better than everyone else, and I revel in seeing that mentality dragged through a pool of shit. 

This guy had an FA account full of commissions but he was constantly begging for money. If you're going to take someone in do some research on them first, if someone takes a stranger in because "they're a fellow fur who's down on their luck" and they get burned because they couldn't be bothered to spend fifteen minutes looking into them online I'm going to laugh at them. 

The origional victims deserve sympathy, but this retard's been doing it for years, and with the advent of the internet, there's no longer any excuse for ignorance IMO.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Part of me wants to feel bad for them, but do you remember those retards who posted that warning thread here a while ago, the one's who won't let any non-furs into their house or whatever the fuck. Seems to be a prevailing sentiment in the fandom that anyone who shares your interests deserves the benefit of the doubt, that furries are just plain better than everyone else, and I revel in seeing that mentality dragged through a pool of shit.


I agree wholeheartedly that _that_ sentiment is completely retarded ridiculous, but I'm not convinced that that was the only motivation for at least a good amount of those who tried to help.  I know I personally wouldn't be more or less inclined to help someone based solely on whether or not they're a furry, even though I do harbor a general mild distaste for those with that label (lawl irony).



> This guy had an FA account full of commissions but he was constantly begging for money. If you're going to take someone in do some research on them first, if someone takes a stranger in because "they're a fellow fur who's down on their luck" and they get burned because they couldn't be bothered to spend fifteen minutes looking into them online I'm going to laugh at them.
> 
> The origional victims deserve sympathy, but this retard's been doing it for years, and with the advent of the internet, there's no longer any excuse for ignorance IMO.


For some it may have been ignorance, but others may truly have thought he meant to change, that he finally realized the err of his ways.  Everyone makes mistakes and is capable of reform, no matter their past history, and if they need some help in finally turning their life around then I for one think they deserve a chance.  I realize that this is an opinion not many share, but that's my view on it, anyhow.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

it was bound to happen...I'm amazed they didnt do anything sooner
Something was very up for a guy who was having money trouble to be able to get commissions by the fuckload


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This guy had an FA account full of commissions but he was constantly begging for money. If you're going to take someone in do some research on them first, if someone takes a stranger in because "they're a fellow fur who's down on their luck" and they get burned because they couldn't be bothered to spend fifteen minutes looking into them online I'm going to laugh at them.
> 
> The origional victims deserve sympathy, but this retard's been doing it for years, and with the advent of the internet, there's no longer any excuse for ignorance IMO.



In this case, I agree that people who helped him should have done their homework first, because the evidence that this guy's a user is clear, easy to find & undeniable.  But in most cases the evidence that someone who's "down on their luck" isn't someone truly in need is much harder to find.

Someone who FINDS such evidence, on the other hand, and still chooses to help b/c they're seeing the world through rose-colored glasses, well....  That's the difference between ignorance & stupidity.  I've all the sympathy in the world for the ignorant but much less sympathy for someone who's stupid.  Still, no one deserves to get burned for having a big heart.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats a kick in the nuts to everybody.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> For some it may have been ignorance, but others may truly have thought he meant to change, that he finally realized the err of his ways.  Everyone makes mistakes and is capable of reform, no matter their past history, and if they need some help in finally turning their life around then I for one think they deserve a chance.  I realize that this is an opinion not many share, but that's my view on it, anyhow.



In my opinion the only way people like that change is when no one will help them and they either have to help themselves or die. In most cases charity is a crutch that cripples people, there was nothing inherently wrong with this guy, he was just really lazy and stupid because people allowed him to be. So far as I'm concerned if everyone turns their back on him he'll either fix himself or die in the streets, and either way it's better then what he's doing now :V .


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys I need some new porn got kicked out, spare any change?


----------



## Aden (Mar 1, 2009)

Hokay.

I went through Allan's gallery and counted his commissions (and if I read the phrase "Lupine Assassin [does an action] one more time I'm going to kill something). I skipped different versions of the same commish and WIPs. I did go kinda fast so someone might want to double-check this. The final number?

415.

Average $5 commission? $2075 total.
Average $10 commission? $4150 total.
Average $25 commission? $10,375 total.
Average $40 commission? $16,600 total.

Should've bought a car, then you'd have somewhere to sleep, you stupid fuck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hokay.
> 
> I went through Allan's gallery and counted his commissions (and if I read the phrase "Lupine Assassin [does an action] one more time I'm going to kill something). I skipped different versions of the same commish and WIPs. I did go kinda fast so someone might want to double-check this. The final number?
> 
> ...



wha...?! holy cow, that would be a pretty neat car, too 0.o
wow, successful moneysponge is successful^^;; i would be pretty pissed now if i had donated money to him XD

>Lupine Assassin's Thoughts Plummet Down Deep< just for you, aden^^ cmon, bring it! =D


----------



## Doubler (Mar 1, 2009)

Being new I'm not familiar with the story behind this, but it sounds extremely obsessive. If it wasn't an outright scam I hope this guy finds some help dealing with it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 1, 2009)

someone must REALLY be unhappy with their human self to be wanting to commission that much of their furryself. those 415 commissions negated all my care for him, though.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my o_o, and I would love to know why exactly these people get banned though...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh hey, I remember seeing a thread in the Den a while back where someone was venting about their bad experiences with this Allan/Lupine Assassin guy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Oh my o_o, and I would love to know why exactly these people get banned though...



you mean allan? it was for his own good this time, read dragoneers journal in the first post.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh hey, I remember seeing a thread in the Den a while back where someone was venting about their bad experiences with this Allan/Lupine Assassin guy.



The one staying at people's places and then suddenly leaving?


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In my opinion the only way people like that change is when no one will help them and they either have to help themselves or die. In most cases charity is a crutch that cripples people, there was nothing inherently wrong with this guy, he was just really lazy and stupid because people allowed him to be. So far as I'm concerned if everyone turns their back on him he'll either fix himself or die in the streets, and either way it's better then what he's doing now :V .


That, I'd have to agree with.  Someone who expects to be provided by others isn't going to change from having a guilty conscience.  Being forced to choose between living on the street or getting a job might be the only way he'll change.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

As someone who previously lived with Allan (not by my own choice mind you..)

I say IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> As someone who previously lived with Allan (not by my own choice mind you..)
> 
> I say IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME



you lived with him? why? cruel incident? how did it go?


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> you lived with him? why? cruel incident? how did it go?



You can guess and it would be right.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2009)

Excuse my language but holy shit thats alot of commissions, I only did one and thats it for a couple of monts and I have two jobs...well one I'm working for a license and then I'll be making money but damn.  He has no job or money or place to sleep and he can get that many commissions...thats insane!


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 1, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I must admit, I've heard of some weird issues, but this is something that is new to me.
> 
> Admittedly, I'm quite new to the fandom in general.



hmmm well i for one havn't heard of this before but its very interesting, but i have heard of some weird ass stuff happening around the world (not all that linked to this just ranting again i guess):shock:


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

I've seen people who do things like this, glad I don't help people I don't know. Guy sounds like a scumbag with no brains. He got money from stuff and help from multiple people so why not get your shit together rather then burning more bridges?


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> you mean allan? it was for his own good this time, read dragoneers journal in the first post.



No other people,  I don't know why that guy got so many comissions though, he doesn't even have that great of a character.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> No other people,  I don't know why that guy got so many comissions though, he doesn't even have that great of a character.


cause he spent people money to get commissions...
This is why if someone needs...say money to buy a Gamecube...I bought them a Gamecube and send it to them. Also I gotta know the person


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> cause he spent people money to get commissions...
> This is why if someone needs...say money to buy a Gamecube...I bought them a Gamecube and send it to them. Also I gotta know the person



When someone tells me they need money to buy a Gamecube, I tell them to use the time they would waste playing a Gamecube if they had one to get a fucking job  .


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> When someone tells me they need money to buy a Gamecube, I tell them to use the time they would waste playing a Gamecube if they had one to get a fucking job  .


nah...I had spend money somehow...was sitting on 3k in the bank


----------



## Aden (Mar 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> >Lupine Assassin's Thoughts Plummet Down Deep< just for you, aden^^ cmon, bring it! =D



FFFFFFFFF now I have to kill something. >:C

Â¬..Â¬

*Stomps on an ant*


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 1, 2009)

'Neer dishing out justice?

All I can say right now is _its about time._ Its the little things in life that makes one happy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> nah...I had spend money somehow...was sitting on 3k in the bank



Use it for dune buggies and shoulder pads, you'll need them when your country goes all Mad Max :V .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 2, 2009)

With that kind of experiance you could probably write a book about how to get loads of cash out of the furry fandom without having any artistic/constructive skill and not resorting to taking money from people for services, pretending to die and running off with the moeny to Furry Mexico without providing the services

I'm serious, it's like some sort of FEAT.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 2, 2009)

Pfft. What an idiot. Asking people to wire him money on the internet because he is too preoccupied with trivial matters to get a job. Plus, his art isn't even that good. So, he doesn't have a job because he's too busy commissioning people crappy artwork?

I have no sympathy for him.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 2, 2009)

Quite the prolific artist... I feel bad for the guy but he needs some common sense :|. A little balance y'know?


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 2, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Quite the prolific artist... I feel bad for the guy but he needs some common sense :|. A little balance y'know?



I'm sure he could have gotten a job while somebody let him in their home. But apparently (from what I hear) he didn't do anything. He didn't help out or anything.

So how could you possibly feel bad for somebody that basically is/was a free-rider?


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 2, 2009)

Ryuskrew said:


> I'm sure he could have gotten a job while somebody let him in their home. But apparently (from what I hear) he didn't do anything. He didn't help out or anything.
> 
> So how could you possibly feel bad for somebody that basically is/was a free-rider?


 
Hmm, well it sounds like he just needs motivation. Which might be putting him out on the streets to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 2, 2009)

Ryuskrew said:


> I'm sure he could have gotten a job while somebody let him in their home. But apparently (from what I hear) he didn't do anything. He didn't help out or anything.
> 
> So how could you possibly feel bad for somebody that basically is/was a free-rider?



somebody DID let them in his house.. and it turned out horribly.


----------



## Alex Cross (Mar 2, 2009)

I made a journal entry in response to Dragoneer's journal. Click here tor read it.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe the guy's fursona is a stray dog, and he feels more comfortable in a homeless environment? XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle  .


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know much about Allan, but really Dragoneer?

What a stupid reason to ban him. I can't blame Allan if furries are stupid enough to continuously extend their support to him.

...besides, you banned one of my watchers you jerk.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't know much about Allan, but really Dragoneer?
> 
> What a stupid reason to ban him. I can't blame Allan if furries are stupid enough to continuously extend their support to him.



The more I think about it the more I agree with you. The ongoing drama storm this fagot generates is tremendously amusing to me, I'd rather not see it hindered by an FA ban :V .


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

At first I thought that this was a thread about the band >.>;;;;

But yeah it's about time Allan got b&. I've heard way too many stories about him. Hopefully he gets things straight in his life instead of mooching off of people like that :/


----------



## Aurali (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The more I think about it the more I agree with you. The ongoing drama storm this fagot generates is tremendously amusing to me, I'd rather not see it hindered by an FA ban :V .



white noise.. if you were forced to live with him.. you'd want him dead too.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> At first I thought that this was a thread about the band >.>;;;;
> 
> But yeah it's about time Allan got b&. I've heard way too many stories about him. Hopefully he gets things straight in his life instead of mooching off of people like that :/


 
Yeah, funny stories.

Dude, so what if he doesn't get his life straight? Banning him might not do the trick anyways (and it will probably only create mo' furry drama).

His fucked up priorities had little effect on FA...



Eli said:


> white noise.. if you were forced to live with him.. you'd want him dead too.


 
You want everyone dead.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> white noise.. if you were forced to live with him.. you'd want him dead too.



If I was forced to live with him I'd shit is his bed every day until he got the message and buggered off :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You want everyone dead.


She hasn't killed me yet! :V


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, funny stories.
> 
> Dude, so what if he doesn't get his life straight? Banning him might not do the trick anyways (and it will probably only create mo' furry drama).
> 
> His fucked up priorities had little effect on FA...



True, but cutting out one source helps a little. I mean, spending every bit of money you get on commissions was pretty ridiculous. Never knew such people existed. -.-


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> True, but cutting out one source helps a little. I mean, spending every bit of money you get on commissions was pretty ridiculous. Never knew such people existed. -.-


 
Welcome to the real world Lucario. 

Allan had backwards priorities. He put his interests before what he needed to do (aka, get a real job).


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Welcome to the real world Lucario.
> 
> Allan had backwards priorities. He put his interests before what he needed to do (aka, get a real job).




Well I knew about worse cases and such (Drug addiction, pure laziness, ect.), just never knew about an commission obsessed case like this before. It's so sad, but hey he deserves it. It's such a shame that so many people helped him out just for him to backstab em like that :/


ITT: My 1,500th post.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Nargle  .



Just doin' mah job =3


----------



## Aurali (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You want everyone dead.



Which reminds me I haven't removed somethin from my signature.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 2, 2009)

Pwnt...


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 3, 2009)

I thought this was going to be something worth my time, but its just more furry drama....  isn't that what IRL is for?


----------



## Aurali (Mar 3, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> I thought this was going to be something worth my time, but its just more furry drama....  isn't that what IRL is for?



You can't get quality furry drama IN REAL LIFE..


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> You can't get quality furry drama IN REAL LIFE..


 

This... X 20...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Use it for dune buggies and shoulder pads, you'll need them when your country goes all Mad Max :V .


I would rather get a tank then


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Well this is quite interesting. A man whose priorities involve something intangible. Not only that, but this art...art that will never warm him or hold him or provide him with food...is more important than a house or car.

It saddens me to think that he isn't getting therapy for his addiction to art.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> Well this is quite interesting. A man whose priorities involve something intangible. Not only that, but this art...art that will never warm him or hold him or provide him with food...is more important than a house or car.
> 
> It saddens me to think that he isn't getting therapy for his addiction to art.


 
I somehow have a tendancy to believe he's not out on the street cold and hungry... that he's well fed and living with his parents, too lazy to get a job... his parents can't afford to give him a sufficiant allowance so he cons furrys out of money to selfishly buy himself art that could not otherwise afford (unless he got a job) pfft..

~shrugs~ This is just the picture my mind paints of such person...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I somehow have a tendancy to believe he's not out on the street cold and hungry... that he's well fed and living with his parents, too lazy to get a job... his parents can't afford to give him a sufficiant allowance so he cons furrys out of money to selfishly buy himself art that could not otherwise afford (unless he got a job) pfft..
> 
> ~shrugs~ This is just the picture my mind paints of such person...


However, it's been said that he has indeed been kicked out and homeless before. 

An interesting situation, but not one I'd like to know personally.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> However, it's been said that he has indeed been kicked out and homeless before.
> 
> An interesting situation, but not one I'd like to know personally.


 
Maybe... but the point is... he aparently still had a link to internet somewhere... something the majority of homless do not...

I've been there... by something that was totally out of our control... it's not a fun place to be.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Maybe... but the point is... he aparently still had a link to internet somewhere... something the majority of homless do not...
> 
> I've been there... by something that was totally out of our control... it's not a fun place to be.


In his journal he said he was standing outside a hotel with wi-fi, though I do take that with a grain of salt.

I've been there too...and believe me, art was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> In his journal he said he was standing outside a hotel with wi-fi, though I do take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> I've been there too...and believe me, art was the last thing on my mind.


 
So true.... art? what the hell is that? is it edible?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Elessara said:


> So true.... art? what the hell is that? is it edible?


Haha, that's pretty much it. "Can I open this can with it? I don't have a can opener." 

I was lucky enough to get a discount at a hotel for a week until I found an apartment.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> Haha, that's pretty much it. "Can I open this can with it? I don't have a can opener."
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a discount at a hotel for a week until I found an apartment.


 
Same here we relied on vochers from hotels, we shelter hopped, and occasionaly recieved a bit of help from close friends...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Same here we relied on vochers from hotels, we shelter hopped, and occasionaly recieved a bit of help from close friends...


I didn't really have any friends. 

But I got free food by fishing off of my balcony. :3


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> I didn't really have any friends.
> 
> But I got free food by fishing off of my balcony. :3


 
Neither did we... it was a rather complicated situation and I use the term "friend" loosely...
I could actually eplian it quite clearly and simply but I don't want my business all over the net... =/

Lol! Balcony fish! ^_^


----------



## Darlem (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow that really makes me appreciate everything that I get every day. I don't think I take it for granted but perhaps I don't appreciate it as much as someone who doesn't know where the next meal is coming from.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Neither did we... it was a rather complicated situation and I use the term "friend" loosely...
> 
> Lol! Balcony fish! ^_^


Yeah, that's pretty much how it was with me.

And the fish was delicious. :3 
I caught a shark once too. But I had to throw it back because it was endangered.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been looking at his commissions and... They're all so BORING. 

I sware every other one is 'Vulpine Assassin, standing around or sitting around, with his cock out, in the same costume design as always', over and over and over and over agian. It's all so utterly bland!

Man, if I was getting 400 commissions I'd put some imagination into ideas. ;;;


----------



## Elessara (Mar 3, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I've been looking at his comissions and... They're all so BORING.
> 
> I sware every other one is 'Vulpine Assasin, standing around or sitting around, with his cock out, in the same costume design as awlways', over and over and over and over agian. It's all so utterly bland!
> 
> Man, if I was getting 400 commissions I'd put some imagination into ideas. ;;;


 
So true! The only time I had something commissioned twice was when it was art from one person and a sculpture from another... other than that it's all been different... hell I can't even draw the same thing twice for myself! 0.o


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 3, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I've been looking at his comissions and... They're all so BORING.
> 
> I sware every other one is 'Vulpine Assasin, standing around or sitting around, with his cock out, in the same costume design as awlways', over and over and over and over agian.  It's all so utterly bland!
> 
> Man, if I was getting 400 commissions I'd put some imagination into ideas. ;;;



That's why I'm among the ones who think the reason this guy has to make a lifestyle out of mooching/conning people is because he's simply incapable, psychologically of seeking any sort of gainful employment or even help for his problem. It's one thing to have a ton of commissions of your character. It's another to have a ton of practically the same commission. That's a classic obsession, to be fixated on a single idea/image to the point you can't even function outside of looking for ways to seek gratification. And that's why I agree with the ban, because people like him are *dangerous*.

It's easy to say it's that many people's own fault for getting taken advantage of even if they _hadn't_ already heard about Allan. But unless you've been in the that situation, you just don't realize the kind of power these kinds of people wield when it comes to manipulating other people. Eventually, most people will snap out of it when they just can't take it anymore, but in the meantime, it's like they have fucking _mind control_ powers or something. They can convince you to hand over your fucking _wallet_ if they're good enough - but oddly, most will only try to get, say, whatever a crack rock costs, because _that's_ what they're after. _Or_ another week before they pay up on rent, because the week it takes to get those commissions is what they really want.

If it hasn't quite sunk in yet, *these are not normal people. You can not treat them as such or use normal means when dealing with them*.


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (Dec 20, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hokay.
> 
> I went through Allan's gallery and counted his commissions (and if I read the phrase "Lupine Assassin [does an action] one more time I'm going to kill something). I skipped different versions of the same commish and WIPs. I did go kinda fast so someone might want to double-check this. The final number?
> 
> ...



Fuck, with that kind of money, I could have bought myself this:
http://band-orchestra.musiciansfriend.com/product?sku=621008&src=3WNTWXX&ZYXSEM=0


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 20, 2009)

This thread is ass-old. But now that you've brought it back, it's fuckin' hilarious to read.


----------

